# Smallest Frames (42) Anything for Short People?



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My sister-in-law loves bicycles and has been crazy about bikes since childhood. Her first and only bike was stolen after two months. She hasn't had one since (sob story). 

She is now ready to jump back on the saddle (after 11 years) and wants a new road bike. Something nice, but not custom. Steel or Aluminum. 

The problem is..... she is 5' tall with a 610mm inseam. I guess she sizes out to be about a size 42. 

It seems that is just under the threshold for most companies. She was trying to fit on a Bianchi, but their smallest is a 44. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

for something that small, I would suggest 650c wheels... Terry makes real small bikes, they specialize in womens bikes


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah we were looking at 650c Wheels, but just want to make sure the rest of the bike fits.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Wrench Science came up with these suggestions:

Frame Size center-to-center: 40 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 41 cm
Overall Reach: 64.00 cm
Saddle Height: 53.86 cm
Handlebar Width: 38 cm

*Measurements:* 
Height: 152.00 cm
Sternum Notch: 126.00 cm
Inseam Length: 61.00 cm
Arm Length: 55.00 cm
Shoulder Width: 33.00 cm

Any ideas?


----------



## thespoonman (Mar 19, 2006)

ask Mrs. M


----------



## cubz32 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trek has size 43cm women specific bikes. Standover is 64.4cm.

Are you sure her inseam is 61cm? That seems a little short, even with her 5' height.

Here are some instructions from Coloradocyclist.com: "To determine your proper frame size, you'll first need to get an accurate inseam measurement . Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters."


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah... I am pretty sure we got a 61cm measurement from the LBS. They had her hold a level in her inseam. I am assuming she might make another cm or two.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

My friend's wife is 4' 11" and she rides an XS Giant TCR Advance (43cm). It fits her fairly well.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

You think a 44 could work with 650c Wheels and a TT at 50cm? A Giant would be easy to find. EVERYBODY in our city has a Giant (75%-Giant---20%-Merida) so she was hoping to be a little different, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Dajianshan,

You might also seek advice in the "Women's Cycling+" forum.

Best of luck,
Tshirt


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Tshirt. I thought I'd try here first. The Women don't post as often.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Chucksbikes.com has a u-build-it Sora-equipped bike that uses 24" wheels. Might be too small? There was also a small custom here a few weeks back.


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuji offers their Newest line in a 42cm, you might check that out in more detail.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Fuji is right behind the house. That was part of the plan. I was hoping my LBS could do a build to throw some support their way... but gotta do what I gotta do. Thanks.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of a Kinesis KR-210 SPF. They seem to have a 40cm frame.
http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?11071225623448


I also compiled a list of some smaller sized frames here (Mine is the top for reference). Any idea how well the stated frame size and stand over compares to real life. I know my stand over is lower than I feared when I bought mine . 

The LBS seemed to think they could get my sister in law on a 44 with 650c wheels (Bianchi), but looking at the numbers I am still scratching my head as to how well that would work. 

Thanks!


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

Check out the forums at Team Estrogen. They're more active than the women's forum here and there are several threads that deal with this subject in some detail. forums.teamestrogen.com

Surly make a 42cm Pacer. Salsa is coming out with a 41cm Pistola and Podio in January. The smallest size of the Gunnar Roadie Might work, too. The advantage of the Salsa and Surly is that any bike shop can get the frame. There's always, Jenson, as well.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Argon 18 Xenon 650?*

This is a kid's bike with 650 wheels. Skimpy geometry available, 41cm ST, 49cm TT, 66cm standover, 75 STA.

http://www.upsideover.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ARGON-X650&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife, 5'4", has a few bikes. I had the RB-1 before I met her and it does fit her so she uses it for commuting and errands when she's not using her hybrid. But her pride and joy is her custom Appel. It was made to fit and she can ride it all day. It's a 650c wheeled bike and was well worth the money 14 years ago when she bought it.

I'm sure a 650c wheeled bike will work better for you than a 700c.


----------

